# Cross Me on Kindle Fire HD?



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, does anyone have the app CrossMe or CrossMe Color and a Kindle Fire HD?  My daughter is ADDICTED to the games on my original KF, she really wants a KF HD -- just wondering if she will be able to play on hers as well since I know some apps aren't compatible.  Hopefully someone here knows!


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Should work. While its not a game as listed for the Kindle Fire  it does work on the Fire HD according to some customer reviews on Amazon's website.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have both CrossMe & CrossMe Color apps.  I originally got them for my dell streak but they work just as well on the KF HD 8.9".


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

wvpeach said:


> Should work. While its not a game as listed for the Kindle Fire it does work on the Fire HD according to some customer reviews on Amazon's website.


I promise I did read the reviews - I must have missed those, whoops. THANK YOU! 



Karen said:


> I have both CrossMe & CrossMe Color apps. I originally got them for my dell streak but they work just as well on the KF HD 8.9".


Wonderful, she will be thrilled, thank you!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

No Problem, I also have them on my phone, a Razr Maxx HD.  So I guess you could say I am addicted too.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha they are very very addictive! but then again im a sucker for mobile games lol, dont have them on my KFHD, just my phone, might try tonight though


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The "FlipPix Art" series is very similar, and some of them are usually free. I've become totally addicted to them.


----------

